# GSP vs Silva



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Its always a fight I have wanted to see and hes actually considering it!!
http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=m ... ment_Silva

Sounds like its kind of a long shot but I would LOVE to see this fight. I dont know who would win. I would be going for St Pierre but recognize that Anderson Silva is an amazing fighter, what do you fight fans think??


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh and I think he'll wreck Koscheck again...


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I would also like to see this matchup. I'm afraid GSP would give up too much in size. I'd rather see him win, but I think Anderson would come out the victor.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

GSP all the way. He's not only and excellent fighter but his approach to the fights are brilliant. He finds an opponents weakness, forms a game plan to exploit it and then sticks to it. I would never discount Silva but I think St. Pierre would come out on top.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

neverdrawn said:


> GSP all the way. He's not only and excellent fighter but his approach to the fights are brilliant. He finds an opponents weakness, forms a game plan to exploit it and then sticks to it. I would never discount Silva but I think St. Pierre would come out on top.


I concur.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to see this fight. It would be a dam good fight and I don't know who would win.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

That would be an awesome fight. It's a toss up I'm a Silva fan but GPS can not be counted out from size alone, that guy is a machine.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I would love to see St. Pierre totally dismantled.... but do I really think it would happen? Nah, as much as I despise the guy, I am sure he'd find some way to get it done even though Silva is no slouch himself.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

Silva is un-matched in talent... He is by far the best in the UFC right now and could go up in weight also and he still would be great. Somebody though could take him down by cutting weight which is the only thing I have against some of the fighters. This is the only reason why GSP wins all the time. He is a natural 185+ but he fights at what 170 pounds. The competition is less fierce and he can absorb much more. GSP is a good fighter but with him scared of moving up a weight class he is a coward. He should try to give the fans something to enjoy maybe a little challenge.

Look at BJP what he holds titles in 2 or 3 classes. Silva and BJP are my very favs in the sports. The talent they have is a art to say the least. I really wish BJP could stomp all over GSP but that aint happening. But Silva would make him look like a girl... 1st round TKO Silva winner.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I like GSP but silva is an absolute freak of nature...GSP could probably scramble for the first round but silva would knock him out early in the 2nd


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Silva fights at 185lbs but would actually walk into the octagon much heavier, his size would overwhelm GSP. GSP is good, but Anderson's striking would take GSP out. After seeing GSP get rocked by Serra, Silva would make quick work of him. 

Dana needs to stop messing around with Silva and put him in the 205lb weight class. Sonnen is going to get his butt handed to him and I don't understand why Dana thought that would be an awesome fight. Silva v. Vitor Belfort was the fight to get excited about. . . hopefully that will be Silva's last fight at 185.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> Look at BJP what he holds titles in 2 or 3 classes. Silva and BJP are my very favs in the sports. The talent they have is a art to say the least. I really wish BJP could stomp all over GSP but that aint happening. But Silva would make him look like a girl... 1st round TKO Silva winner.


BJP has never held titles in multiple weight classes at the same time, and currently he holds ZERO belts as he was whipped in his last outing. As for Silva making GSP look like a girl, while Anderson may very beat him, I see no evidence of it being as lopsided as you imply. And, the weight they fight at, if they ever fight, will be a major factor in the outcome of the fight. Anderson is much larger, so the heavier they fight at the greater the advantage Anderson has. If they fight at a 'catch-weight' of say 177 its a toss up, IMO.


----------

